# Bike rack for autocruise with rear door



## southamericanboy (Sep 27, 2010)

e-mail address edited out by mods - not a good thing to put e-mail addresses in the post.!


Can anyone tell me if anyone makes a bike rack for an Autocruise Horizon with the rear opening door? 

thank 
Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look at Fiamma or Omnistor - standard Fait / Peugeot van conversion part should fit


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Horizon is a coachbuilt with a rear door. A standard rack will not work. With my Vista I had a swing away rack built by a motorhome dealer near Beckenham in Kent. I think they went bust. It was okay, but mild painted steel and to swing it away every time you needed to get in an out of the rear door was a pain.

It shouldn't be too expensive to commission one from a fabricator- but spec galvanised steel!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We couldn't find a rack for our twin rear door VW Transporter so went for towbar and a rack that clamps to towbars (ours is made by Thule). More expensive but low down and easy to load, with the added advantage of quick to remove and use as a free-standing bike rack.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

southamericanboy said:


> Can anyone tell me if anyone makes a bike rack for an Autocruise Horizon with the rear opening door?
> thank
> Ian


Hi Ian,

Not sure but Darren, Matt or Ian will know, give them a call

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

CandA said:


> We couldn't find a rack for our twin rear door VW Transporter so went for towbar and a rack that clamps to towbars (ours is made by Thule). More expensive but low down and easy to load, with the added advantage of quick to remove and use as a free-standing bike rack.


VWT4 twin door bike rack >>HERE<<

Peter


----------



## Phil Dorset (Jun 25, 2019)

southamericanboy said:


> e-mail address edited out by mods - not a good thing to put e-mail addresses in the post.!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if anyone makes a bike rack for an Autocruise Horizon with the rear opening door?
> 
> ...


If you find one that takes 2 eBikes let me know


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think this thread is long buried.....2009!
Best to start a new one :wink2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*bike rack*



Phil Dorset said:


> If you find one that takes 2 eBikes let me know


to be honest, i think you will be lucky to find a bike rack for e,bikes

all the normal racks are for normal bikes and they give a lighter carrying capacity per bike

i had a dave cooper motorbike rack that fits behind the tow ball with my 2 e,bikes and even then the welds broke on the bracket

its to do with the overhang from the mounting points

i ended up making a bike rack that fits directly to the side cheeks that go directly to the chassis on the tow bracket
i will try and find some pictures

barry


----------

